# Made me laught more than expected



## cgiles (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

lmao....yep....with that statement, either they are the stupidest person in the world....or they think you are.


----------



## Kitt (Jun 3, 2015)

That woman needs makeup tips.... :surprise:Opposite sex friendships are hard to navigate in serious relationships IMHO.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

What I find appalling is the amount of men who put up with this crap and yet know that if the roles were reversed, their wives would simply go ape $h!t crazy if their husbands had a "friendship" with another woman.


----------



## thebard77 (May 24, 2015)

Kitt said:


> That woman needs makeup tips.... :surprise:Opposite sex friendships are hard to navigate in serious relationships IMHO.


LOL. the first thing that came to my mind too was that her makeup was horrible. Too funny:rofl:


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Kitt said:


> That woman needs makeup tips.... :surprise:Opposite sex friendships are hard to navigate in serious relationships IMHO.


I thought the same thing right away on the woman, lol.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Stupid meme. Unless she let him f her when they were friends, of course. If not, then he should know she has boundaries - it doesn't matter what this other friend wants if he never gets it.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

kristin2349 said:


> Kitt said:
> 
> 
> > That woman needs makeup tips.... Opposite sex friendships are hard to navigate in serious relationships IMHO.
> ...


You ladies are so shallow. :grin2:


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"Stupid meme. Unless she let him f her when they were friends, of course. If not, then he should know she has boundaries - it doesn't matter what this other friend wants if he never gets it."

I see your point.

But there is a difference IMO between a good friendship with a guy with proper boundaries on both sides (which I personally have NO problems with, though other guys on TAM disagree)....and a woman who wants to keep a friendship with a guy who has no respect for boundaries and is constantly trying to get in her pants.

If the guy friend respects boundaries too...no problem.

But why would a woman want to keep a friendship with a POS who obviously demonstrated to her he had no respect for her boundaries?...and unfortunately there are many threads where a W does fight to save or keep her friendship with a scumbag who does constantly flirt and attempt to seduce her...while she tells her H not to worry and she has no interest in him at all. 

SHE may not have any intentions of crossing boundaries, but how many times have we read threads on TAM where a situation like this eventually backfired and in a moment of poor decision making, a disaster is born?


----------

